# extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü



## Averdan (24. März 2017)

*extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Hi,

Habe in den letzten Tagen endlich meine Wakü finalisiert und nun auch meine MSI R9 390 einer "Liquid-Only" Kur unterzogen.
Läuft auch alles gut und liefert echt gute Temps.

ABER seit dem Umbau habe ich extremes Spulenfiepen.

Gut ich hatte es auch schon manchmal vorher, aber nur wenn die FPS über 100 gingen. Einfache Lösung = V-snyc oder FPS Cap einschalten und gut ist es.
Aber seit dem Umbau habe ich nun während Unigine Heaven beim Benchmark extremes Spulenfiepen, also richtig laut.
UND, und das ist eigentlich das komische daran, nun auch bei Rocket League. Wo ich auch max 60FPS habe, und schon unter Luft die Temps nie über 50-55C° gingen. Somit war der PC bei dem Spiel immer sehr leise und auch da habe ich früher nie ein Spulenfiepen gehört (auch bei offenem Gehäuse).

Habe mir mittlerweile ein paar Ursachen überlegt und durchgespielt:

Der Klassiker = das Netzteil. Daran kann es nicht liegen, denn das wurde nicht ausgetauscht. Das heißt ich habe immer noch mein Straight Power 10 600W und das hat auch vor dem Umbau auf Wasserkühlung nicht zu starkem Spulenfiepen geführt. 
Vorher habe ich es nicht gehört da die Lüfter lauter waren. Ja und nein, es gab genügend Situationen noch unter Luftkühlung wo der PC sehr leise lief und kein Spulenfiepen war aber jetzt schon (siehe Beispiel Rocket League oben) 
Die Teile am Graka PCB welche das Spulenfiepen verursachen werden durch den neuen EKWB Full-Cover Block irgendwie eingeengt oder können nicht frei schwingen? 

Habe auf die schnelle nichts genaues gefunden erstmal nur *das hier mit EKWB Kühlern und ASUS 1080 Grakas* sowie auch *EVGA anscheinend*.

Hat hier Jemand anderes schon die Erfahrung gemacht? 
Vielleicht hat hier ja jemand noch andere Punkte die ich übersehen habe?

Bzw. welche Teile auf dem PCB verursachen eigentlich genau das Spulenfiepen. Und sagt jetzt nicht die Spulen  sondern wenn es jemand weiß, kann er es am Bild unten zeigen/beschreiben?
Hier ein Foto der PCB von meiner MSI R9 390.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faxe007 (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich denke zwei Dinge kommen zusammen die du auch schon teilweise genannt hast:
1) Wenn die Lüfter laufen hörst du das Spulenfiepen weniger und der Originallüfter isoliert die Spulen eventuell besser
2) es besteht eine akustische Resonanz zwischen Spulen und neuem Kühlkörper

Den Fall 2) kannst du beheben indem du versucht die Resonanz etwas zu verstimmen. Dazu kannst du ein paar Schrauben fester oder oder weniger fest anziehen. Du könntest auch probieren einen entkoppelten Kontakt per Wärmleitpad zwischen Spulen (da steht SFC drauf) und Kühlkörper herstellen (dabei aber natürlich aufpassen dass der Kühler weiterhin auf allen relevanten Bauteilen so fest wie vorher aufsitzt).


----------



## Chukku (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Da antwortet bestimmt gleich noch jemand drauf, der mehr Ahnung von dem Thema hat als ich...

Aber mir ist langweilig, deswegen geb ich schonmal meinen Senf dazu 

Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind die Spulen die schwarzen rechteckigen Blöcke, auf denen bei dir "SFC" draufsteht.
Wenn ich mich weiterhin nicht irre, sind die Spulen bei einem Wasserblock ausgespart und werden im Gegensatz zu den Mosfets (auf dem Bild rechts daneben) gar nicht aktiv gekühlt. Sie sollten den Block also gar nicht berühren. (ich könnte speziell in diesem Punkt auch vollkommen falsch liegen.. hab nur grad die EKWB Anleitung vor meinem geistigen Auge..)

Eventuell könnte es helfen, etwas weiches (wie z.B. dünne weiche Wärmeleitpads) auf die Dinger zu legen, um das Schwingverhalten zu beeinflussen?

Ich bitte um schnellen und entschlossenen Einspruch eines Experten, wenn ich grad Halbwissen mit potentiell fatalen Folgen verbreitet haben sollte 

*edit* cool.. zumindest mit der Identifikation der Spulen lag ich wohl schonmal richtig.
Jetzt gehts noch um die Frage, ob die Dinger überhaupt am Block anliegen sollen oder nicht


----------



## Bariphone (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch erst seitdem ich auf Wakü umgebaut und in gleichem Atemzug auch auf das Straightpower 10 allerdings 800W gewechselt bin. Beim nexxxos GPS sind die Spulen frei. Fiepen trotzdem deutlich da man das restliche System nimmer hört. Nervt aber ich lebe jetzt damit. 

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------



## Krolgosh (24. März 2017)

*extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich kann mich da mit einreihen. Hab das selbe Phänomen mit meiner gtx980 bemerkt als ich letztes Jahr auf Wasser umgestiegen bin...

Es ist definitiv in einigen Situationen lauter als vorher. Was nicht nur den fehlenden Lüftern auf der Graka geschuldet ist, was aber natürlich den Effekt noch verstärken kann.
Auf eine Lösung bin ich noch nicht gekommen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Averdan (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Faxe007 schrieb:


> 2) es besteht eine akustische Resonanz zwischen Spulen und neuem Kühlkörper
> 
> Den Fall 2) kannst du beheben indem du versucht die Resonanz etwas zu verstimmen. Dazu kannst du ein paar Schrauben fester oder oder weniger fest anziehen. Du könntest auch probieren einen entkoppelten Kontakt per Wärmleitpad zwischen Spulen (da steht SFC drauf) und Kühlkörper herstellen (dabei aber natürlich aufpassen dass der Kühler weiterhin auf allen relevanten Bauteilen so fest wie vorher aufsitzt).



Erstmal danke euch allen für die schnellen Antworten. Also die SFC sind die Spulen.. dann wird mir eigentlich schon einiges klar.

Habe mich beim umrüsten SEHR genau an die Anleitung von EKWB gehalten. Dabei habe ich dann* folgendes Pad *auch entfernnt weil es auf der EWKB Anleitung nicht drauf war bzw. überhaupt nicht erwähnt wurde, dass dies drauf bleiben sollte oder nicht (im roten Kreis ersichtlich).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte sein, dass es unter dem originalen Luftkühler wesentlich zur Reduzierung der Schwingung beigetragen hat 
Wäre dieser R12 auch eine Spule? (links im Bild)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe auch* folgendes Video auf Youtube* gefunden. scheint eine Lösung zu sein. Zwar verhindert es nicht zu 100% das Spulenfiepen aber dämmt es ein wenig ein.

Das heißt ich werde wieder  den Loop öffnen müssen um dieses Pad anzubringen und dann zu hoffen, dass es die Schwingungen ordentlich reduziert. 

Danke nochmals für euren Input. Gut zu wissen, dass ich auch nicht der einzige bin, dem sowas aufgefallen ist


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Averdan schrieb:


> Das heißt ich werde wieder  den Loop öffnen müssen um dieses Pad anzubringen und dann zu hoffen, dass es die Schwingungen ordentlich reduziert.


Genau das wollte ich vorschlagen.


----------



## Krolgosh (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt. 

BTW ich hab auf meiner auch ein fullcover von EKWB verbaut.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Averdan (24. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Bin gespannt was dabei rauskommt.
> 
> BTW ich hab auf meiner auch ein fullcover von EKWB verbaut.



Weiss nicht ob das direkt jetzt am EKWB Block liegt, aber sicherlich dass die Fokusierung der Blocks auf der Kühlung liegt, und die Vibration von den Spulen sekundär bzw. gar nicht berücksichtigt wird. Allerdings besser so als andersrum 

Werde hier und/oder in meinem Tagebuch berichten ob es einen Unterschied macht mit diesem weichen Gummipad. Hoffe ich komme am Wochenende dazu dann zum dritten mal diese Woche meine Wakü zu zerlegen


----------



## Krolgosh (28. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich dachte mal ich frag nun hier nach ob du schon ein Ergebnis hast.  Habe in deinem Tagebuch gelesen das du den Umbau bereits vorgenommen hast. Ich hoffe wirklich das sich das Fiepen dadurch etwas reduziert hat.


----------



## Averdan (28. März 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich dachte mal ich frag nun hier nach ob du schon ein Ergebnis hast.  Habe in deinem Tagebuch gelesen das du den Umbau bereits vorgenommen hast. Ich hoffe wirklich das sich das Fiepen dadurch etwas reduziert hat.



Hehe . Na leider noch nicht. Hab am Wochende es gerade mal geschafft ein neues Meshgitter für die Front anzupassen. Plane Morgen das ganze zu machen. Hoffe ich schaffe das zeitlich, weil ich ja quasi fast den ganzen Kreislauf nochmals auseinander bauen und die Kühlkörper nochmals reinigen will. Sobald ich was habe poste ich es... und wenn es um 3 Uhr Früh ist


----------



## Chukku (11. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Na, wie schauts aus? Hat sich was getan?


----------



## Averdan (11. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Chukku schrieb:


> Na, wie schauts aus? Hat sich was getan?



Ups Sry. Hab in meinem Tagebuch schon darüber berichtet. Kurz und knackig. Jein!

Es ist minimal leiser geworden. Denke das Gummipad dämpft ein wenig ab (das Spulenfiepen ist allgemein etwas tiefer vom Sound geworden, dadurch ein wenig angenehmer). Aber habs in meinem Tagebuch genauer beschrieben; mit einem dickeren Gummipad oder Thermalpad, hätte ich vielleicht ein besseres Resultat gehabt, da nach meinen Abmessungen, das Gummipad warscheinlich derzeit nur auf den Spulen liegt. Da es zu dünn ist, entsteht kein Druck vom GPU-Block und dadurch können sie nachwievor ziemlich frei schwingen/vibrieren.

Sollte ich den Loop eines Tages wieder umbauen/aufmachen, dann probiere ich es nochmals mit einem dickeren Pad. Aber ich muss auch sagen, mittlerweile stört es nicht mehr so. Entweder habe ich mich daran gewöhnt oder die Spulen haben sich mittlerweile in ihrer neuen Umgebung eingelebt und genießen die kühlere Umgebung des Wassers


----------



## Bariphone (11. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich hab ja bei meiner 390 dasselbe Problem. Also begibt man sich auf Spurensuche. Und ich muss sagen ich bin fündig geworden.
Anfangs dachte ich, schraub mal das OC zurück Stück für Stück und schau was die Karte sagt. Da tat sich eigentlich nix. Karte pfeift wie ein Teekessel.
Oc nächster Schritt, Spannung absenken. Die Nitro läuft ja ab Werk auf +19mV also auf Last mit gut 1,28V. also mal etwas undervoltet. Ja die Karte wurde echt etwas leiser, aber trotzdem pfeift sie noch immer.

Dann überlegte ich ab wann mir das Aufgefallen ist. Im November bis Dezember viel mir auf, damals noch unter Luft, dass die KArte begann zu pfeiffen. Und war bis dahin sooo stolz eine Karte zu haben wo still ist.

Gut ich dachte mir vielleicht haben die Treiber solch Einfluß auf die Karte? Nee, dacht ich mir Blödsinn.
Das ließ mir allerdings keine Ruhe und so testete ich mich vom 17.4.1 ReLive( welcher aber schon nach kurzer Zeit wieder runtergeflogen ist Aufgrund diverser Probleme) über 17.3.3 ReLive, 17.3.2ReLive, 17.3.1ReLive, 17.2.2ReLive, 17.2.1ReLive, 17.1.1ReLive, 
16.12.2ReLive, 16.12.1ReLive, abwärts. Spulenfiepen war immernoch da. 

Ok also machte ich mal weiter. mit der Crimson Edition also vom 16.11.5 Crimson Edition, den 16.11.4 Crimson Edition. den 16.11.3Crimson Edition und den 16.11.2 Crimson Edition.
Doch hey  was ist passiert??

Die Karte ist still. es ist kein fiepen mehr zu hören.

Mit dem 16.11.5 Crimson Edition war das fiepen schlagartig viel leiser. und mit jeder älteren Version bis hin zum 16.11.2 wo jetzt absolute Stille herrscht wurde es immer leiser.

Also Takt und Spannung mal etwas hinauf prügeln und mal schauen. Also +30mV und auf 1250Mhz übertaktet. Valley laufen lassen, heaven laufen lassen, und einige Gamebenchmarks gemacht. die Karte ist leise. kein fiepen mehr.

Ok takt wieder 1150Mhz und Spannung wieder auf +3mV reduziert(sprich das Offset reduziert) und jetzt freu ich mich erst einmal an der leisen Karte. und ein Treiberupdate gibts so schnell mal  nicht mehr.

Der ReLive ist eigentlich gut, aber das was er gut macht macht er an anderer Stelle echt mies.

Ok das war mal mein Betrag zum Thema. vielleicht ist es nur dummer Zufall. Aber ich glaube schon dass insebsondere auf die alten Hawaii und co der ReLive nicht vernünftig programmiert ist.


----------



## v3nom (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Also du hast durch ein Wärmeleitpad Druck auf die Spulen ausgeübt und dadurch fiepen diese weniger? Hast du das dokumentiert?


----------



## Bariphone (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Nein ich habe Hardwareseitig nichts verändert. Mir ist das nur durch Zufall aufgefallen, dass mit den Crimson Edition also die vor ReLive das Fiepen deutlich leiser würde und beim 16.11.2 eigentlich nahezu zur Gänze verschwunden ist. Klingt komisch, aber in meinem Fall ist es tatsächlich so.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chukku (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich schätze, v3nom hat mit der Frage Averdan angesprochen 

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er keinen Druck auf die Spulen ausgeübt (weil das Pad dafür nicht dick genug war und nicht durch den Wasserblock angepresst wird), sondern sie mit dem Pad nur leicht gedämpft.


----------



## Averdan (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Nein ich habe Hardwareseitig nichts verändert. Mir ist das nur durch Zufall aufgefallen, dass mit den Crimson Edition also die vor ReLive das Fiepen deutlich leiser würde und beim 16.11.2 eigentlich nahezu zur Gänze verschwunden ist. Klingt komisch, aber in meinem Fall ist es tatsächlich so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Interessante Entdeckung  . Ich habe bei mir den 16.9.2 treiber installiert gehabt, wie ich zum erstenmal das extreme Spulenfiepen gehört habe. Bin jetzt aber auf 17.3.1 umgestiegen weil ich mal Wattman ausprobieren wollte (aber da sich die Spannungen bei meiner R9 390 nicht anpassen lassen in Wattman werde ich wieder auf MSI AB umsteigen bzw. wieder einen älteren Treiber nutzen). Gehe daher davon aus, dass es bei mir keine so großen Unterschied macht wenn ich wieder einen älteren Treiber nutze.

Aber werde es auch mal probieren mit dem von dir genannten 16.11.2 muss aber auch sagen, dass es mir schon komisch vorkommt, dass das an den Treibern liegen könnte. Aber wenns bei dir geklappt hat, ist es einen Versuch wert. 

Aprobo, deine Sapphire R9 390 kann stabil die 1250MHz halten mit nur +30mV  ? Ich bekomme schon bei 1210MHZ mit +100mV Offset mit meiner MSI R9 390 Schwierigkeiten


----------



## Averdan (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich schätze, v3nom hat mit der Frage Averdan angesprochen
> 
> Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat er keinen Druck auf die Spulen ausgeübt (weil das Pad dafür nicht dick genug war und nicht durch den Wasserblock angepresst wird), sondern sie mit dem Pad nur leicht gedämpft.



Ja genau wie du sagst. Könnte mir aber vorstellen mit mehr Druck, könnten sie noch weiter gedämpft werden. Aber das ist reine Spekulation von meiner Seite. Müsste dazu ein dickeres Pad mir besorgen und dann wieder meine Loop aufmachen, dazu habe ich derzeit einfach.... keine Lust


----------



## v3nom (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



v3nom schrieb:


> Also du hast durch ein Wärmeleitpad Druck auf die Spulen ausgeübt und dadurch fiepen diese weniger? Hast du das dokumentiert?



@Averdan: Könntest du mir die Frage beantworten?


----------



## Bariphone (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Averdan schrieb:


> Aprobo, deine Sapphire R9 390 kann stabil die 1250MHz halten mit nur +30mV  ? Ich bekomme schon bei 1210MHZ mit +100mV Offset mit meiner MSI R9 390 Schwierigkeiten



Naja stabil ist es nicht. Zum Benchmarken gerade noch, aber ingame schmiert sie schnell ab... .
Ich lass sie 24/7 auf 1150mhz Laufe. Da bleibt sie immer unter 40Grad un meine Lüfter benötigen nur 300rpm auf dem Radiator.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Averdan (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



v3nom schrieb:


> @Averdan: Könntest du mir die Frage beantworten?



Ja sry  *hier findest du mehr details mit Bildern*

Wie schon erwähnt, viel leiser wurde es nicht. Vielleicht um insgesamt 1-2dB(A) und etwas tiefer vom Ton, also nicht ganz so schrill??? Aber eben kein Allheilmittel. Ein dickeres Gummipad/Thermalpad könnte aber "vielleicht" das ganze noch etwas mehr dämpfen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe auch vor meine Sapphire Nitro R9 390 auf WaKü umzubauen, welchen Block habt ihr genommen?


----------



## Bariphone (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich habe den Alphacoll nexxxos GPX m01. Günstig und gut. Obwohl es ein sogenannter Hybridkühler ist hat er eine ordentliche Kühlleistung. Selbst die Spawas liegen nach langen GamingSessions um die 49grad.  Was gegenüber der Luftkühlung eine Verbesserung von rund 22 Grad ausmacht. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## extremeDsgn (12. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Ich habe den Alphacoll nexxxos GPX m01. Günstig und gut. Obwohl es ein sogenannter Hybridkühler ist hat er eine ordentliche Kühlleistung. Selbst die Spawas liegen nach langen GamingSessions um die 49grad.  Was gegenüber der Luftkühlung eine Verbesserung von rund 22 Grad ausmacht.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Und wie sieht es mit den Temperaturen des GPU Chips aus? Vorher nachher? Welche GPU hast du genau? Danke!


----------



## Bariphone (13. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*

Ich habe sapphire r9 390 Nitro OC mit Werksübertaktung auf 1040 MHz, 1500Mhz Vram und Werksoffset von +19mV

Temperaturen:
 @Luft 1040Mhz (-25mV)
Idle 34Grad
Last 59-68Grad

@H2O
1150Mhz Vram OC auf 1600Mhz
(+5mV, Powerlimit +50%)
Idle 26Grad
Last 36-39Grad

Allerdings spielt die Radiatorfläche keine unerhebliche Rolle be den Temperaturen ebenso die Lüfterdrehzahl.

Ich habe insgesamt 6x 140mm an Radiatorfläche. 1x280mm intern und 1x 560mm extern. Mit einer Drehzahl von 300 - maximal 400rpm auf den Noctua NFA14.

Kurzum der Kühler ansich bietet eine solide Leistung zum günstigen Preis. Und der Wasserblock kann beim Grafikkarten behalten werden. Man muss dann nur den Metallkühlkörper passend zur neuen Grafikkarte nachkaufen.

Ich bin super zufrieden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Averdan (13. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Bariphone schrieb:


> Nein ich habe Hardwareseitig nichts verändert. Mir ist das nur durch Zufall aufgefallen, dass mit den Crimson Edition also die vor ReLive das Fiepen deutlich leiser würde und beim 16.11.2 eigentlich nahezu zur Gänze verschwunden ist. Klingt komisch, aber in meinem Fall ist es tatsächlich so.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



Hab jetzt auch auf 16.11.2 "down-gedatet". Spulenfiepen ist gleich geblieben. Also habe keinen Unterschied zwischen 17.3.1, 16.9.2. und 16.11.2 gemerkt. 
Allerdings!!! Mittlerweile höre ich das Spulenfiepen bei 60FPS eh nur noch wenn ich die Lautsprecher auf Stumm stelle UND die Seitenwand abschraube und der PC 30cm neben mir offen laufen habe. Ansonsten wenn ich den PC zu habe (also Seitenwand drauf wie ich es normalerweise auch habe) und auf Stumm stelle höre ich das Spulenfiepen nicht mehr...

Bleibe jetzt aber auch auf 16.11.2 da dann MSI Afterburner wieder funktioniert und ich die Spannung ein wenig erhöhen will für meine 24/7 OC. (zudem kann ich ja dann auch wieder das schöne OSD von MSI AB nutzen).


----------



## Averdan (13. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



extremeDsgn schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe auch vor meine Sapphire Nitro R9 390 auf WaKü umzubauen, welchen Block habt ihr genommen?



Ich habe den von EKWB, aber der passt eben nur auf die MSI R9 390. 

Würde dir auch den gleichen empfehlen wie Bariphone hat. Die paar Grad Celsius mehr auf den Spawas durch die indirekte Kühlung sollten eigentlich nicht so viel Unterscheid machen. Vor allem da bei der R9 390 das extrem übertakten von den VRAMs nicht so einen riesen Unterschied macht (vielleicht 1-3FPS in Full HD wenn du von 1500auf 1700MHz übertaktest). Im nachhinein würde ich mich vielleicht auch für den Alphacool entscheiden, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem EKWB Block.

Im Forum hat mal Jemand noch einen Kühler von Bykski ausporbiert und war auch zufrieden. Hier der *LINK* zum Post. Wäre eine alternative zum Alphacool vielleicht.


----------



## extremeDsgn (13. April 2017)

*AW: extremes Spulenfiepen der Graka nach Umbau auf Wakü*



Averdan schrieb:


> Ich habe den von EKWB, aber der passt eben nur auf die MSI R9 390.
> 
> Würde dir auch den gleichen empfehlen wie Bariphone hat. Die paar Grad Celsius mehr auf den Spawas durch die indirekte Kühlung sollten eigentlich nicht so viel Unterscheid machen. Vor allem da bei der R9 390 das extrem übertakten von den VRAMs nicht so einen riesen Unterschied macht (vielleicht 1-3FPS in Full HD wenn du von 1500auf 1700MHz übertaktest). Im nachhinein würde ich mich vielleicht auch für den Alphacool entscheiden, aber ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meinem EKWB Block.
> 
> Im Forum hat mal Jemand noch einen Kühler von Bykski ausporbiert und war auch zufrieden. Hier der *LINK* zum Post. Wäre eine alternative zum Alphacool vielleicht.



Hallo und danke ! Vorallem der Link hat mich sehr weiter gebracht, hatte es gestern noch über die Forensuche nicht finden können solch einen Thread. Danke für deine Erfahrungen!


----------

